# fishing lynnhaven inlet sat



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

I will be putting in at lynnhaven sat. Anyone going to be out there, or if their any word on the fishing. I will be in a gray hobie revolution.


----------



## ShoreFisher72 (Jul 13, 2005)

there calling for a rainy and windy day here saturday gl .


----------



## Jaron15 (Aug 14, 2007)

a few peeps are goin sunday not sure on the time but i mite go to


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

i'll be working. make sure you guys don't have fun out there or post a fishing report for christ sake ok?


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

CUTTER said:


> I will be putting in at lynnhaven sat. Anyone going to be out there, or if their any word on the fishing. I will be in a gray hobie revolution.



What time are you putting in? I have some errands to run, but can make it after noon?


----------



## CUTTER (Mar 16, 2007)

*22.5 inch spec*

Well I put in somewhere else ended up with a 17 inch flounder, a small pup, and a 22.5 inch spec.
the weather held up till late in the day. all the fish were caught in th pm.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

CUTTER said:


> Well I put in somewhere else ended up with a 17 inch flounder, a small pup, and a 22.5 inch spec.
> the weather held up till late in the day. all the fish were caught in th pm.


I ended up golfing with SkunkApe.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

J_Lannon said:


> I ended up golfing with SkunkApe.


Golfing...Fishing...It's all an explosive disaster  outside the four corners of a wall. "Oh Sh#t!!", is a common term. 

Skunk


----------



## Rockstar (Jun 23, 2004)

CUTTER said:


> Well I put in somewhere else ended up with a 17 inch flounder, a small pup, and a 22.5 inch spec.
> the weather held up till late in the day. all the fish were caught in th pm.


lemme guess... Rudee Inlet? 

nice slam hombre


----------

